# Got my first lot of babies!



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

there are so many, i havent counted yet. The mummy seems to be doing ok. 
i took the sister out for the time being. And will put her back today.
xx


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Very exciting, I hope mum and babies continue to do well.x


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

theres 14! is that too many for a first time mum? 
xx


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a first time mom raise 15 successfully. so it just depends. You will probably get a few runts though if they all survive.


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, thank you x


----------

